# Looking for gamers in/around Dundee, Scotland



## sunbeam60 (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi all,

We're looking to start up a game in Dundee, Scotland. Story-based with action, but no empty dungeon-crawling. Instead action put into context by a cool story.

We're around 24 of age, all sociable geeks who occasionally go out for pints, but spend most of our time in front of the computer and reading books. We all attend university and have a very cool downtown flat to play in. Two of us are Danish (100% English fluency), the other two British. We’re looking for one player more.

We’re playing straight D&D, no psionics, few splatbooks, homebrew world (check out home.worldonline.dk/sunbeam/fourthage for more). We’re looking 3-4 times/month, but we’re all flexible. The group is gonna have some changes around May, when one of us moves, just so you know.

To contact us, either call 01382 206 183 or write an email to sunbeam60_AT_cheathouse_DOT_com. Replace the AT and DOT yada yada.

I am looking forward to hearing from you.
The Dundee dudes


----------

